# Signature Needles - disappointment



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I went and bought two pairs of their clearance priced (because mis-matched colours) 14" needles with stiletto points. They arrived today. I immediately used them on a swatch I'd begun last night. 
Yes, they _are_ pointy - but I have other, far less expensive, needles that are equally pointy.
Yes, they _are_ gorgeous to look at and to feel.
The problem, from my 66-year-old point of view, is their heft. Had I had them at a younger age, it would have been wonderful! Now though, I have issues with my thumbs/wrists. The extra weight of these luxurious needles is ... daunting. I can't say painful, because I only knit a few 20-stitch rows. I was hoping to use them for scarves; now ... I'm sorry I gave in and bought them at all.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sad to hear how disappointed you are in your new needles. I'm guessing that because of the mismatched colors and Clearance price, you won't be able to return them?!? You could see if maybe another KP friend would be interested in buying them through the Classifieds. It would be nice if you could recoup some or all of your cost, as I get the feeling you won't be using this pair. :-(


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> I'm sad to hear how disappointed you are in your new needles. I'm guessing that because of the mismatched colors and Clearance price, you won't be able to return them?!? You could see if maybe another KP friend would be interested in buying them through the Classifieds. It would be nice if you could recoup some or all of your cost, as I get the feeling you won't be using this pair. :-(


I hadn't thought that far yet. I will either attempt to return them or just keep them as a tangible reminder that age does not always equate with wise decision-making. Of course, I could blame the company; nowhere on their website do I see any mention of needle _weight_!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad I didn't see that clearance price deal. I have been wanting to try them myself, but no way would I pay the price. I am very happy with the point on my Harmony woods but thought I would like to try the Signature to compare and maybe consider for some lace knitting. I don't have a real issue with weight that I know of, but I'm also not getting any younger and my dominant left wrist and thumb do have some repetitive issues from the computer. Your experience will allow me to quit wishing and wondering if I "need" these needles. Sorry they were a disappointment.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just purchased a number of cubics DPNs to try... Hope those will be good.. I too have dreamed of owning a few pairs of Signatures.. great that you have given us a true review ... that decided it for me, too...

Now I can buy more yarn with the $$$$ I save not buying Signatures!!!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Your disappointment helps all of us not make the same error. I see people using them in videos and makes me wish for some, not any more, we will all learn from your lesson, thank you so much. If they do not take returns you can probably sell or trade them here.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Jessica-Jean, for the "heads up!" I've wondered if they're worth the $$. I am sorry, though, that you have to go through the bother about what to do with them!

I purchased a pair of ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles when in the middle of my last lace shawl, and immediately went into orbit over them. They are very pointy, lightweight, made of stainless steel with a "flexible, multi-strand, nylon-coated, memory-free steel cable," and are of high quality. I will be getting more of them. They make knitting decreases much easier. 

The size 3, 32" needles I bought cost only $8.50 plus $.01 for shipping from handsomefibers.com. They ship immediately and have excellent customer service. I ordered on Saturday and received them on the following Monday! (I have to mention that I live in the same state as handsomefibers.)

On KP, I've only read good things about these needles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well there you go....... 2 rave reviews for the other 2 needles I want to try.... Now if I could just make up my mind what sizes to order....


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

At Stitches South, I was lucky enough to try out some Signature needles. I was not happy with them at all. And I had heard so many good things about them. I was glad I got to try them out, or I would have done like you, and ordered some. 
I also got to try out some Knitters Pride Cubics. I fell in love with them. They have a very sharp point, the cables fit from KnitPicks, and I could get the special issue ones...shorter in length. Of course, I bought a set. Love them.
If not for people like you giving a heads up, some people would be buying and be very unhappy.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The problem, from my 66-year-old point of view, is their heft. Had I had them at a younger age, it would have been wonderful! Now though, I have issues with my thumbs/wrists. The extra weight of these luxurious needles is ... daunting. I can't say painful, because I only knit a few 20-stitch rows. I was hoping to use them for scarves; now ... I'm sorry I gave in and bought them at all.


From my 38-year-old point of view (and for a long time it has been so) I only use circulars - for that very same reason. I want to use my wrists for long... and not do harmful things to them.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

pugmom5 said:


> At Stitches South, I was lucky enough to try out some Signature needles. I was not happy with them at all. And I had heard so many good things about them. I was glad I got to try them out, or I would have done like you, and ordered some.
> I also got to try out some Knitters Pride Cubics. I fell in love with them. They have a very sharp point, the cables fit from KnitPicks, and I could get the special issue ones...shorter in length. Of course, I bought a set. Love them.
> If not for people like you giving a heads up, some people would be buying and be very unhappy.


Those of you with places close to see the needles are so lucky, some of us live in areas where there is no knitting shops around, we only have the internet. And that does not always have a happy ending.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > At Stitches South, I was lucky enough to try out some Signature needles. I was not happy with them at all. And I had heard so many good things about them. I was glad I got to try them out, or I would have done like you, and ordered some.
> ...


I do understand. My closest LYS used to be over an hours drive away. I was glad My daughter got me the tickets to go to Stitches South Expo...it was over an hours drive away too.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Jessica-J,
I purchased a 'special' from Signature which included a skein of Crystal Palace Panda Silk yarn, a lace scarf pattern and a pair of Signature needles (my choice of circular or straight, choice of size and choice of cable length). I thought it was a very generous offer and I am loving the Signatures (chose #4 Circular 32"). They will come in handy doing lace work. Did not find them to be heavy handed.
I do not plan to make a habit of ordering these very expensive needles. Have a set of Harmony's and love those too. I believe there are pros and cons for everything and personal preferences for each of us.
Sorry they didn't work for you. Hope you can unload them or become accustomed to them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My major error - hindsight being 20/20 - was to jump for the reduced price. While it's true enough that I couldn't care less if the colours are what that size is _supposed_ to be, I didn't think it through. I should have asked the weight of the needles and the weight of that very solid bit of metal on the ends. I just accepted that, "Each needle is constructed from aircraft quality aluminum" meant they'd have the same heft as the Boye and Bates needles I've been using since childhood. WRONG! Those old standbys are hollow in the larger sizes. A solid chunk of aluminum weighs considerably more than a hollow one! It does make a difference.

I may yet go for their circulars or double-points, but - as I said - the famed stiletto points aren't as pointy as all that. I do like the disclaimer at the bottom of the invoice sheet though.



Disclaimer said:


> Signature Needle Arts, LLC's knitting needles are intended for knitting purposes only. The knitting needles are sharp and should be handled with care, stored wth the pointed end down, out of the reach of children, and should not be left on the floor. The knitting needles should be carried with the pointed end down. The knitting needles sould not be used in a moving vehicle due to the possibility they could cause the puncture of persons or air bags in the case of an accident. The knitting needles should not be stuck in the ear or in other body parts. Signature Needle Arts, LLC hereby disclaims liability for all claims for damages other than for damages provided for in the Uniform Commercial Code breaches of warranties. Signature Needle Arts, LLC's liability shall in no event exceed the price of the knitting needles. SIGNAGTURE NEEDLES ARTS, LLC SHALL NOT BE SUBJECT TO AND DISCLAIMS: (a) ANY OBLIGATIONS WHATSOEVER ARISING FROM TORT CLAIMS OR ARISING OUT OF OTHER THEORIES OF LAW WITH RESPECT TO PRODUCTS SOLD, OR ANY UNDERTAKING, ACTS OR OMISSION RELATING THERETO, SPECIFICALLY INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, LIABILITY FOR THE TORTS OF NEGLIGENCE, MISREPRESENTATION, AND STRICT LIABILITY AND (b) ALL CONSEQUENTIAL, INCIDENTAL, CONTINGENT AND PUNITIVE DAMAGES WHATSOEVER.


I'm not screaming at you; that's exactly how it's written! Do you think they've got a lawyer on the payroll? It's certainly not a squib you've ever seen with another company's pointy sticks!!

Off to try them again. Maybe I can _learn_ to like them?


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are not happy with your purchase. I recently treated myself to the Signature circular needles. I only use circs for all my knitting. I must say I do LOVE them. Are they worth the money? Well, that depends on an individual's situation. But IMO, they are a pleasure to knit with. (My other needles are Addi's and I'm thinking of trying the Harmony interchangeables)


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, I'm with you 100% on this one. I am not at all carried away with the Signatures I bought (and I didn't get a sale price).

I would not trade one of my Harmony needles for a whole set of Signatures. I know there are those on this site who swear by them and I'm glad they like them, but they are not for me.

I thought they were heavy, cold and the stiletto points were long. Longer than the points on any of my other needles so that I have to make sure I push the stitch all the way onto the barrel to get proper stitch size. Plus the fact, that the points are no sharper than my Harmony needles.

In my opinion, they are far overrated. And that opinion was further justified when I read the post on this site about how horrible their customer service is.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm glad you posted this information. I have been wanting these but the price held me back. I have 66 year old hands that ache and don't need the extra weight.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Homeshppr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sad to hear how disappointed you are in your new needles. I'm guessing that because of the mismatched colors and Clearance price, you won't be able to return them?!? You could see if maybe another KP friend would be interested in buying them through the Classifieds. It would be nice if you could recoup some or all of your cost, as I get the feeling you won't be using this pair. :-(
> ...


Just a thought. If you're a cross-stitcher or if you like making knitted wall-hangings, you could use the needles as rods to hang things from. Just make some tabs at the top of the work so that it can hang from the needle, kind of like a cafe curtain if you see what I mean.
Di


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to say that I am one of the ones that love these needles. I only have one pair because of the expense, but I am saving for another pair. I am sorry they did not work for you - I guess that's an example of the old saying there is a lid for every pot. Not everyone is going to like the same things and perhaps the lesson is to try and search out someone that has a pair to try before you invest that much money. (that's not easy to do) - Good luck.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Im glad I stuck to the wood circulars. I love the feel of them and they are not heavy at all. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Jessica -Jean, I'm sorry to hear about your disappointing purchase. Thanks for the heads up though. I had heard about how "wonderful" Signature needles were. In fact, I just took a class from Galina Khmeleva for lace, and she raved about them. I was thinking about purchasing a pair, but now I will give it a second thought and stick with my beloved Harmonys


----------



## Lourie (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I have 63 year old hands/wrists that absolutely love my Signature Arts circs! They're all I use. I find them to feel solid and substantial, rather than overly heavy. Anyway---just wanted to let knitters who are waffling about purchasing them to know that there is at least one knitter out here who loves them!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Disclaimer said:


> Signature Needle Arts, LLC's knitting needles are intended for knitting purposes only. The knitting needles are sharp and should be handled with care, stored wth the pointed end down, out of the reach of children, and should not be left on the floor. The knitting needles should be carried with the pointed end down. The knitting needles sould not be used in a moving vehicle due to the possibility they could cause the puncture of persons or air bags in the case of an accident. The knitting needles should not be stuck in the ear or in other body parts. Signature Needle Arts, LLC hereby disclaims liability for all claims for damages other than for damages provided for in the Uniform Commercial Code breaches of warranties. Signature Needle Arts, LLC's liability shall in no event exceed the price of the knitting needles. SIGNAGTURE NEEDLES ARTS, LLC SHALL NOT BE SUBJECT TO AND DISCLAIMS: (a) ANY OBLIGATIONS WHATSOEVER ARISING FROM TORT CLAIMS OR ARISING OUT OF OTHER THEORIES OF LAW WITH RESPECT TO PRODUCTS SOLD, OR ANY UNDERTAKING, ACTS OR OMISSION RELATING THERETO, SPECIFICALLY INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, LIABILITY FOR THE TORTS OF NEGLIGENCE, MISREPRESENTATION, AND STRICT LIABILITY AND (b) ALL CONSEQUENTIAL, INCIDENTAL, CONTINGENT AND PUNITIVE DAMAGES WHATSOEVER.


I'm not screaming at you; that's exactly how it's written! Do you think they've got a lawyer on the payroll? It's certainly not a squib you've ever seen with another company's pointy sticks!!

Off to try them again. Maybe I can _learn_ to like them?[/quote]

In other words "Don't stick them in your eyes or ears." (I'm a retired lawyer -- I know how to translate this stuff!) :lol:  :lol: 
I once saw a paper windshield sun shade that had printed on it, "Caution--may cause paper cuts"!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no! are these the straight needles? My husband got me a set of 24 inch round needles and I love them, by the way we are the same age and yes, I do have some of your aches and pains but I have found these needles too be just wonderful. Will you be selling them, send me a PM.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, I went and bought two pairs of their clearance priced (because mis-matched colours) 14" needles with stiletto points. They arrived today. I immediately used them on a swatch I'd begun last night.
> Yes, they _are_ pointy - but I have other, far less expensive, needles that are equally pointy.
> Yes, they _are_ gorgeous to look at and to feel.
> The problem, from my 66-year-old point of view, is their heft. Had I had them at a younger age, it would have been wonderful! Now though, I have issues with my thumbs/wrists. The extra weight of these luxurious needles is ... daunting. I can't say painful, because I only knit a few 20-stitch rows. I was hoping to use them for scarves; now ... I'm sorry I gave in and bought them at all.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the few pairs of signatures that I have. I only use circular needles so I really don't feel the heft. There are other needles thay come close but I feel they are really not any as nice as the signatures.


----------



## elnick (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad to hear someone else not happy with these needles, maybe thats why I am having trouble with my fingers because they a bit heavier than what I am use to, and their customer service is not
the greatest. 
Yes the are beautiful though, but worth the money I don't think so.
Elaine


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Disclaimer said:
> 
> 
> > Signature Needle Arts, LLC's knitting needles are intended for knitting purposes only. The knitting needles are sharp and should be handled with care, stored wth the pointed end down, out of the reach of children, and should not be left on the floor. The knitting needles should be carried with the pointed end down. The knitting needles sould not be used in a moving vehicle due to the possibility they could cause the puncture of persons or air bags in the case of an accident. The knitting needles should not be stuck in the ear or in other body parts. Signature Needle Arts, LLC hereby disclaims liability for all claims for damages other than for damages provided for in the Uniform Commercial Code breaches of warranties. Signature Needle Arts, LLC's liability shall in no event exceed the price of the knitting needles. SIGNAGTURE NEEDLES ARTS, LLC SHALL NOT BE SUBJECT TO AND DISCLAIMS: (a) ANY OBLIGATIONS WHATSOEVER ARISING FROM TORT CLAIMS OR ARISING OUT OF OTHER THEORIES OF LAW WITH RESPECT TO PRODUCTS SOLD, OR ANY UNDERTAKING, ACTS OR OMISSION RELATING THERETO, SPECIFICALLY INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, LIABILITY FOR THE TORTS OF NEGLIGENCE, MISREPRESENTATION, AND STRICT LIABILITY AND (b) ALL CONSEQUENTIAL, INCIDENTAL, CONTINGENT AND PUNITIVE DAMAGES WHATSOEVER.
> ...


In other words "Don't stick them in your eyes or ears." (I'm a retired lawyer -- I know how to translate this stuff!) :lol:  :lol: 
I once saw a paper windshield sun shade that had printed on it, "Caution--may cause paper cuts"![/quote]

My favorite statement on a paper windsield was
_"Caution this vehicle is protected by a piece of cardboard"_


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I love Chia-Goo needles. Everything you said, I ditto!!!


CathyAnn said:


> Thank you, Jessica-Jean, for the "heads up!" I've wondered if they're worth the $$. I am sorry, though, that you have to go through the bother about what to do with them!
> 
> I purchased a pair of ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles when in the middle of my last lace shawl, and immediately went into orbit over them. They are very pointy, lightweight, made of stainless steel with a "flexible, multi-strand, nylon-coated, memory-free steel cable," and are of high quality. I will be getting more of them. They make knitting decreases much easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

thanks for the info. At 68 and the same complaint, I now know they would not be for me.


----------



## MummaMia (Jul 4, 2012)

my closest craft place is 830km by road... they are good with mail order though. You other Aussies would recognise the name - Spotlight....


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

In other words "Don't stick them in your eyes or ears." (I'm a retired lawyer -- I know how to translate this stuff!) :lol:  :lol: 
I once saw a paper windshield sun shade that had printed on it, "Caution--may cause paper cuts"![/quote]

My favorite statement on a paper windsield was
_"Caution this vehicle is protected by a piece of cardboard"_[/quote]

Priceless!!!


----------



## sheilahmccormick (Feb 28, 2012)

I LOVE MY SIGNATURES. In fact I order a new pair every payday. I use the circular and dpn's. I use them for everything from cotton dishcloths to fine lace. I also have addi turbo and the addi lace set, the knit picks set, and hiyahiya sets, but the signatures are my first "go to" choice. Some yarns need a little more "tooth", but the signature dnp's are very finely ribbed. Please borrow some from a friend before you discount them completely. (that's how I started)


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Disclaimer said:
> 
> 
> > Signature Needle Arts, LLC's knitting needles are intended for knitting purposes only. The knitting needles are sharp and should be handled with care, stored wth the pointed end down, out of the reach of children, and should not be left on the floor. The knitting needles should be carried with the pointed end down. The knitting needles sould not be used in a moving vehicle due to the possibility they could cause the puncture of persons or air bags in the case of an accident. The knitting needles should not be stuck in the ear or in other body parts. Signature Needle Arts, LLC hereby disclaims liability for all claims for damages other than for damages provided for in the Uniform Commercial Code breaches of warranties. Signature Needle Arts, LLC's liability shall in no event exceed the price of the knitting needles. SIGNAGTURE NEEDLES ARTS, LLC SHALL NOT BE SUBJECT TO AND DISCLAIMS: (a) ANY OBLIGATIONS WHATSOEVER ARISING FROM TORT CLAIMS OR ARISING OUT OF OTHER THEORIES OF LAW WITH RESPECT TO PRODUCTS SOLD, OR ANY UNDERTAKING, ACTS OR OMISSION RELATING THERETO, SPECIFICALLY INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, LIABILITY FOR THE TORTS OF NEGLIGENCE, MISREPRESENTATION, AND STRICT LIABILITY AND (b) ALL CONSEQUENTIAL, INCIDENTAL, CONTINGENT AND PUNITIVE DAMAGES WHATSOEVER.
> ...


Somehow "disclaimer" seems inadequate to describe this treatise....I am not usually at a loss for words, but as these statements use enough words for everyone, all I am able to say is, "wow!"

It was nice of you to share your opinion, and it brings to the forefront yet another aspect of a needle (weight) to consider when deciding on a purchase. Sorry this one was a negative for you!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I purchased a circular signature when she first started making them. One point had a burr on it which I eventually removed. They are pretty but they are not used very often. I can not exactly say why, but I just don't use them.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Homeshppr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sad to hear how disappointed you are in your new needles. I'm guessing that because of the mismatched colors and Clearance price, you won't be able to return them?!? You could see if maybe another KP friend would be interested in buying them through the Classifieds. It would be nice if you could recoup some or all of your cost, as I get the feeling you won't be using this pair. :-(
> ...


Jessica-Jean, I can definitely agree with your comment that age does not always equate with wise decision-making!

As for the company's disregard to mention weight, I think that's a clear case for returning an item for a cash refund! lol Clear case of disceptive advertising I'd say.

Hopefully you can recoup your money through a refund or through the KP Classifieds.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well there you go....... 2 rave reviews for the other 2 needles I want to try.... Now if I could just make up my mind what sizes to order....


I was given to ChiaoGoo Red Lace circular needles in sizes 8 and 10, and i love, love, love THEM! No FIGHTING THE CABLES! Sharp points,no stitches slipping off, but no hanging up on the needle either.


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I have been toying with the idea of purchasing a pair or two of the straights. I do have to say, glad I haven't done so yet. What are the end pieces on your needles? I understand they are weighted differently. There is a spiral, tear drop, and I can't remember the third one. I was concerned the one I thought was the prettiest was too heavy.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Jessica Jean I think your mistake with the Signature needles was getting the 14" long needles. I use Signatures all the time, but only the circulars. I find any straight needle hurts my wrist, even the circs with 6" shafts bother me. A 5 inch neelde on a circ cord is easier on the aging fingers and hands.


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your purchase. I bought circular #7 Signatures and I love them. They are wonderful for a baby lace and cable blanket I am currently knitting now. They are like butter to me. So smooth. However, everyone is different with their knitting. Maybe you can sell them on ebay or this forum. Could always try to trade with someone.


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

I think the key here is circs vs sts.......I love my Signature circs and would give my Addis up for them if it can down to that.... and trust me thats saying a lot! I gave up knitting on straight needles long ago because of my hands .The end caps that are oh so pretty on the Signatures do make them heavy .. but knitting with the circulars is like cutting thru warm butter ..LOL. ...Because needles are a very personal thing , we are extremely fortunate to have so many choices in needles today.and whatever manufacture we choose its the end productwhat we bind off that matters the most


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I am sorry to hear of your less than 'orbital' (how I love that description!) experience. I too had never thought of that and I am happy that you shared your experience although I'm not happy for you. I have two pairs of 5" 2.75mm sock needles and I wouldn't trade them for the world. I rave about them to anyone who will listen. Thank you so much for sharing. Perhaps as someone else mentioned, you can try to sell to someone who finds them useable.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry you aren't happy with your new needles, Jessica. It sounds as if you bought the single needles....... I haven't tried those, but I do have some of the circulars. I have ten years on you, and I haven't thought the circulars were heavy at all. They are good needles, I think. 

Virginia


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

KnitPicks and Dharma Trading Co (where I got my Addis) seem to have better attitudes toward customers than Signature, but I'll bet even Signature would let you trade your new straights for some circulars. And tell them the reason. Any good company should be interested in customer reviews of their products.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you don't like your Signature needles. I own only one pair so far since my daughter has started purchasing these as gifts for me. I like them so far and do not think they are too heavy. (It was a concern before they arrived). I love the feel of them. I will be receiving my second pair next week - I think - .


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, funny you should mention this.
I have gotten 'odd' about weights in my life. Shoes have to be light, even boots for winter. Coats must be easy to carry, if need be; even the amount of weight in clothing that I will be wearing concerns me. I don't think I'm OCD about it! I just want things that I will be using often to weigh as little as possible. That means my hooks and needles as well!


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Give them to another knitter. They may have wanted to use them but couldn't because of the $$$.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Don't give up on them, keep practicing a little each day on swatches and you might be surprised that your wrists and thumbs might get stronger. Do a little at a time daily.

I'm on a lot this morning, won't have computer access for a week or so. I'll miss chatting, but will appreciate it all the more later.

Also, I forgot to ask about knitted dish towels. Can anyone send a picture? My GD 11 just bought yarn to make herself an afghan for her room. Yippee! The craft gets handed down.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I, too, purchased the mis-colored set thinking it was a bargain. Gave my friend the choice of which size she would prefer - 9 or 10. She chose the 9 and loves them. Last week I sold her the 10s for the price I paid. She absolutely loves the feel and does not think they are heavy. I was tired of knitting with them after 2 rows. That said, I love their circs. Don't care for the dpns since they come in sets of 4 and I prefer 5. All a matter of personal preference. If I could only put the Signature cable on the Addi Lace circs.....


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm really sorry you weren't happy. I love mine SO much - but I bought the circular so weight is not an issue. I'm glad you pointed that out though for future reference.

I would definitely consider selling them.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Thank you, Jessica-Jean, for the "heads up!" I've wondered if they're worth the $$. I am sorry, though, that you have to go through the bother about what to do with them!
> 
> I purchased a pair of ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles when in the middle of my last lace shawl, and immediately went into orbit over them. They are very pointy, lightweight, made of stainless steel with a "flexible, multi-strand, nylon-coated, memory-free steel cable," and are of high quality. I will be getting more of them. They make knitting decreases much easier.
> 
> ...


I bought some from here as well and I love them! Sharp points, nice flexible cables, and so so so lightweight! When I started to knit with them I was amazed! And very reasonably priced. I also love INOX needles esp the gray ones. They are a coated lightweight metal that gives a slight grip for those slippy fibers, but they still work great on regular yarn. And they are also lightweight and inexpensive. I get them on Ebay, too. 
I bought two sets of Addi Clicks on a great sale, but I hate them and rarely use them, so I totally understand how you feel. Most people here seem to love them, but that ridge where they click together gives me the fits. I have fixed Addi circs that are great, but they are heavier than the ChiaoGoo or INOX. Like you I have hand/wrist issues, and weight does make a difference in how much I can knit. See if you can take them back. Then you can use the $$ to get something you will enjoy using. Sorry to hear you were so disappointed, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I am curious to know how much these needles cost a pair.they sound very exspensive.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

engteacher said:


> I, too, purchased the mis-colored set thinking it was a bargain. Gave my friend the choice of which size she would prefer - 9 or 10. She chose the 9 and loves them. Last week I sold her the 10s for the price I paid. She absolutely loves the feel and does not think they are heavy. I was tired of knitting with them after 2 rows. That said, I love their circs. Don't care for the dpns since they come in sets of 4 and I prefer 5. All a matter of personal preference. If I could only put the Signature cable on the Addi Lace circs.....


I have a question, please don't laugh, Are the Addi Lace needles only for lace projects, or can they be used for anything? These needles seem to get rave reviews but I don't knit the lace shawls but I am interested in getting a set of interchangeable needles, so I am wondering if these can be used on all types of projects, even flat knitting?? many thanks for any response to this crazy question (although an old professor once told me that there is no such thing as a crazy question and if you are wondering about something then chances are that someone else is also, so your answers may not just help me) thanks again, christine


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

ynotknit said:


> Sorry to hear you are not happy with your purchase. I recently treated myself to the Signature circular needles. I only use circs for all my knitting. I must say I do LOVE them. Are they worth the money? Well, that depends on an individual's situation. But IMO, they are a pleasure to knit with. (My other needles are Addi's and I'm thinking of trying the Harmony interchangeables)


I bought the double pointed for socks. And I love them. I'm very happy with them. I make a lot of socks so they are worth it to me. I bought 5 of them they cost me $62.That includes shipping and handeling . I knit on socks everyday in between my other stuff.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

mak123 said:


> engteacher said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, purchased the mis-colored set thinking it was a bargain. Gave my friend the choice of which size she would prefer - 9 or 10. She chose the 9 and loves them. Last week I sold her the 10s for the price I paid. She absolutely loves the feel and does not think they are heavy. I was tired of knitting with them after 2 rows. That said, I love their circs. Don't care for the dpns since they come in sets of 4 and I prefer 5. All a matter of personal preference. If I could only put the Signature cable on the Addi Lace circs.....
> ...


Christine - No not just for lace. They are pointer and make lace knitting easier, but I use them for everything. Right now, I have 2 @ a time sox on 1s, Ashton shawl on 4s, and shawl using boucle on 10s. 
elaine


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Therese Ware said:


> ynotknit said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear you are not happy with your purchase. I recently treated myself to the Signature circular needles. I only use circs for all my knitting. I must say I do LOVE them. Are they worth the money? Well, that depends on an individual's situation. But IMO, they are a pleasure to knit with. (My other needles are Addi's and I'm thinking of trying the Harmony interchangeables)
> ...


I thought their site said the dpns were in sets of 4. Did you have to buy the 5th extra? Maybe I read their page wrong.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, you can buy the 5th dp separately.


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a few pairs of those also, but prefer the Signature circulars for that same reason. Circulars are smaller and less weighty.


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

engteacher said:


> Therese Ware said:
> 
> 
> > ynotknit said:
> ...


I bought the 5th one just to be safe. They come in 4's


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

You might consider gifting them, or selling them, if you can't return them. Your junk just might be someone else's treasure.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, I went and bought two pairs of their clearance priced (because mis-matched colours) 14" needles with stiletto points. They arrived today. I immediately used them on a swatch I'd begun last night.
> Yes, they _are_ pointy - but I have other, far less expensive, needles that are equally pointy.
> Yes, they _are_ gorgeous to look at and to feel.
> The problem, from my 66-year-old point of view, is their heft. Had I had them at a younger age, it would have been wonderful! Now though, I have issues with my thumbs/wrists. The extra weight of these luxurious needles is ... daunting. I can't say painful, because I only knit a few 20-stitch rows. I was hoping to use them for scarves; now ... I'm sorry I gave in and bought them at all.


I have one pair of #1 DPNs and sizes 3-4-5-6 in the circular.
I like the way the needles knit, smoothly. 
I like the cable, it's soft and limpy.
The only thing I didn't like about them is the joins catch on yarn that is not tightly woven like Homespun. I was knitting a hat on them and the yarn constantly got caught in the joins and I don't think for the money that should be. 
Would I buy them again? No.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, I went and bought two pairs of their clearance priced (because mis-matched colours) 14" needles with stiletto points. They arrived today. I immediately used them on a swatch I'd begun last night.
> Yes, they _are_ pointy - but I have other, far less expensive, needles that are equally pointy.
> Yes, they _are_ gorgeous to look at and to feel.
> The problem, from my 66-year-old point of view, is their heft. Had I had them at a younger age, it would have been wonderful! Now though, I have issues with my thumbs/wrists. The extra weight of these luxurious needles is ... daunting. I can't say painful, because I only knit a few 20-stitch rows. I was hoping to use them for scarves; now ... I'm sorry I gave in and bought them at all.


I'm sorry Jessica-Jean that you are so disappointed. Hopefully clearance means you didn't spend too much on them. Can you donate them some where that has other knitters that will put them to good use?


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Like everyone else I'm sorry you are not happy with your purchase. But I do think it is a good heads up to us to try to find a way to try these out first. I'm definitely an impulse buyer so hopefully you have helped me! I also am in my 60's and have some thumb and hand issues and I think I might not be comfortable with them either.


----------



## LindseyA (Jun 30, 2012)

Like you, I am totally hooked on ChiaoGoo lace needles (circular is also the only way to go IMHO). I use them for everything!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Well there you go....... 2 rave reviews for the other 2 needles I want to try.... Now if I could just make up my mind what sizes to order....
> ...


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! :thumbup:


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry you are dissapointed in the Signatures. We all make mistakes, it just makes one mad when something like this happens. If you really dont like them after trying again, I would take the suggestion of whoever mentioned trying to sell or maybe trade them.

Wondering if anyone could tell me which have the sharpest points...Knitpicks nickle plated, chiaogoo red lace or Signature? Or if there is some other needle with a sharper point than the ones I mentioned.

I use the Knitpicks nickle plated and love the points. Bought Chiaogoo red and I like them but was dissapointed in the sharpness of the point. Although after reading this post I think there may be chiaogoo red and chiagoo red lace. Mine just say "red" so its looking like I bought the wrong thing. ;(
I have never used the Signatures.

thanks


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Yes, I love the ChiaoGoos........but it sounds Italian to me and not Chinese >>>grin<<<


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry for your disapointment
I have 3 circular set of needles and love them. I think part of it is the very decorative top because the circulars are very light and easy on my hands


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that you weren't happy with the Signatures Jessica. I have one pair of 7" straight and a few of the circulars. I love them. I can't say enough good things about them. However, I also have the KnitPicks Harmonies and love them too. It is truly personal preference on the type of needles each person likes. I tried the Chaigoo, but didn't like the cord.....too stiff for me. I think KnitPicks has the perfect cord. The Signature is a little too soft, but KnitPicks is just right! Now I sound like Goldilocks. LOL


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

The small ChiaoGoos I ordered were very light but they were bamboo. Also I thought they were fairly sharp.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I am in love with my Signature circular needles and my Chiagoo Red Lace needles. I use circulars for just about all of my knitting and the weight isn't a factor. The only straight Signatures that I bought were a size 2 and they are wonderful.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

See why I stick with my old Boye's and Addis? 
I bought a set of circs from a KP pal, but I'm not exactly estatic over them.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

You'll appreciate the pointier tips any time you have a lot of increases or decreases or small or tight stitches. In fact, I think you'll appreciate them just any time!

Virginia



mak123 said:


> engteacher said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, purchased the mis-colored set thinking it was a bargain. Gave my friend the choice of which size she would prefer - 9 or 10. She chose the 9 and loves them. Last week I sold her the 10s for the price I paid. She absolutely loves the feel and does not think they are heavy. I was tired of knitting with them after 2 rows. That said, I love their circs. Don't care for the dpns since they come in sets of 4 and I prefer 5. All a matter of personal preference. If I could only put the Signature cable on the Addi Lace circs.....
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> ... Just a thought. If you're a cross-stitcher or if you like making knitted wall-hangings, you could use the needles as rods to hang things from. Just make some tabs at the top of the work so that it can hang from the needle, kind of like a cafe curtain if you see what I mean.
> Di


I have plenty of patterns for knitted/crocheted hangings; maybe now it's time to do a couple! Thanks for the idea!!:-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lourie said:


> Well, I have 63 year old hands/wrists that absolutely love my Signature Arts circs! They're all I use. I find them to feel solid and substantial, rather than overly heavy. Anyway---just wanted to let knitters who are waffling about purchasing them to know that there is at least one knitter out here who loves them!


The ones I got are 14" STRAIGHTS. I'm still thinking about getting circulars and/or double-points. They are lovely needles; it's just the sheer weight of the long, solid metal that puts me off.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> ... As for the company's disregard to mention weight, I think that's a clear case for returning an item for a cash refund! lol Clear case of disceptive advertising I'd say.quote]Actually, even though they were a 'final purchase', they've written back to me that I could return them! I mentioned the lack of weight information on the website; it's proprietary information and will never be published. I'm OK with that. In fact, I've never seen any mention of needle weight on ANY website. I had just _ass_umed that they'd be hollow. It had never crossed my mind that they might be solid. Turns out, I like my chocolates solid, but my larger-diameter knitting needles hollow! :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tkdmoma said:


> ... What are the end pieces on your needles? I understand they are weighted differently. There is a spiral, tear drop, and I can't remember the third one. I was concerned the one I thought was the prettiest was too heavy.


They say that the end pieces are identical in weight.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I gave in a purchased a few pairs of the circulars. The problem is the whimpy cables. I knit so fast that without a firm cable, it slows me down. Otherwise, it is pure pleasure!!! Why doesn't anyone make something perfect?


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My major error - hindsight being 20/20 - was to jump for the reduced price. While it's true enough that I couldn't care less if the colours are what that size is _supposed_ to be, I didn't think it through. I should have asked the weight of the needles and the weight of that very solid bit of metal on the ends. I just accepted that, "Each needle is constructed from aircraft quality aluminum" meant they'd have the same heft as the Boye and Bates needles I've been using since childhood. WRONG! Those old standbys are hollow in the larger sizes. A solid chunk of aluminum weighs considerably more than a hollow one! It does make a difference.
> 
> I may yet go for their circulars or double-points, but - as I said - the famed stiletto points aren't as pointy as all that. I do like the disclaimer at the bottom of the invoice sheet though.
> 
> ...


Dont risk it! I'm with you (at the ripe old age of 65) when it comes to wrist and thumb pain and I want to be able to knit as long as possible. 
Like several others, I love the Harmony interchangables. The wood feel good in my hand, the weight is comforable, the cord is flexible and if points were any sharper than the Harmonies I would impale my index finger on a regular basis. Also, I have added short length needles in sizes smaller than #4 to my collection by purchasing Knit Pro needles. The Knit Pro Symphony and Knit Pick Harmony are the same but Knit Pro has an extended selection of sizes in the interchangables.
Someone had a good idea about selling the new needles on this site. It seems that there are many who like them.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean I am glad that you shared this information! I was curious about them because I have seen so many good comments on them. But the last thing I need is more weight on my tendons. I am sorry that they don't work for you, yet you are able to keep a good sense of humor! Thank you for the help you give to others on KP. I am your fan!


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, I went and bought two pairs of their clearance priced (because mis-matched colours) 14" needles with stiletto points. They arrived today. I immediately used them on a swatch I'd begun last night.
> Yes, they _are_ pointy - but I have other, far less expensive, needles that are equally pointy.
> Yes, they _are_ gorgeous to look at and to feel.
> The problem, from my 66-year-old point of view, is their heft. Had I had them at a younger age, it would have been wonderful! Now though, I have issues with my thumbs/wrists. The extra weight of these luxurious needles is ... daunting. I can't say painful, because I only knit a few 20-stitch rows. I was hoping to use them for scarves; now ... I'm sorry I gave in and bought them at all.


Jessica Jean
I purchased one Signature (to test if I liked)and ended up returning because of the weight. Likewise I have arthritis in fingers and wrists, but I never tried the needle long enough to feel pain. They were just too hefty!! I ended up getting the Harmony and Nickel from Knitpicks.
Fitzee

Fitzee


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Happened to find an old pair of aluminum boye needles with a 15 inch flexible cable on the ends from a store that sells nursing home crafts. I usually use only circulars, but now that I found these I'm going to find some more on the internet to buy. Found ChaioGoo's at Handsome Fibers.com.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the information, I will stick with my Harmony wood. I don't work well with medal needles anymore.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I also recently bought a set of Knitters Pride Symphony wood interchangeables & love them. I like the shorter shank but they do come in a longer shank for those who prefer. They and light and smooth, nice natural filigrees, and nicely sharp points. The cables lock well into the shanks and are very nice & flexible. There are various length cords available at very reasonable cost. The cost of the set in a nice case was very reasonable.
I havE also tried the Lantern Moon circulars. Magnificent! I have 3 pairs of the fixed circulars and wish 8 had the $300 for an interchangeable set. The chord swivels on the shank as you knit and is so smooth & prevents tangling. The rosewood & ebony woods are lovely.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

My bamboo needles (18 in all, 31 inch cord) are wonderful! The entire set cost $12.00 , Yes, with Free Shipping from Shanghai.

Got them in one week.

Fisherwoman


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> My bamboo needles (18 in all, 31 inch cord) are wonderful! The entire set cost $12.00 , Yes, with Free Shipping from Shanghai.
> 
> Got them in one week.
> 
> Fisherwoman


I hope yours last longer than mine did. After a bit of use, the tips started to splinter.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I wonder what the glass needles weigh, seems that they would be heavy.


----------



## Schwarzpb (Jun 25, 2011)

I would gladly purchase them from you. Let me know, as with all things what works for one may not for another.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I concur with your review. I am reminded of the saying " penny wise and pound foolish" because I too purchased a set of the discounted signature needles. They are so heavy I doubt I will get much use from them. I should have paid a little more for a circular set.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I concur with your review. I am reminded of the saying " penny wise and pound foolish" because I too purchased a set of the discounted signature needles. They are so heavy I doubt I will get much use from them. I should have paid a little more for a circular set.


----------



## nonagin (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi;
I had to jump in because I'm way past your wonderful 66. I have been using the Denise needles for a very long time which has saved my wrists. I use them for everything and wouldn't change them for anyother.

Enjoy your66. Ginger


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nonagin said:


> Hi;
> I had to jump in because I'm way past your wonderful 66. I have been using the Denise needles for a very long time which has saved my wrists. I use them for everything and wouldn't change them for anyother.
> 
> Enjoy your66. Ginger


I have the Denise, and I use them when the ambient temperature is too cool for metal needles of any kind. I especially love that they've added the hooks to their repetoire! Finally, I can mix and match for afghan hooks or double-ended ones!!

I was just being a sheep and following the herd; serves me right! _Especially_ since they are no pointer and no more slick than the Aeros and Pryms I already have! No fool like and old fool, eh?


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

I ordered a couple pairs of the Signature 10" straights a couple months ago, but as yet have not had the occasion to use them. Needless to say, after reading all of this I just got them out and did a swatch with the size 10. I have to say that I really like the substantial weight of them and they don't bother my arthritic thumbs, which is a big deal for me at times. I am not terribly happy with having gotten the stiletto tip, tho'. Wish I had selected the 'midi', at least fr the size 10. I also ordered a size 4 as I had no straights for any lace work and I will probably like the stiletto tip on that size. 
I hope you do like them after you have used them more.
Although I have a decent assortment of Addi circulars (not the interchangeable set), which I dearly love, I think I will try one or two of the Signature circs and see how I like them. Seriously, can we ever have too much yarn or too many needles?!? LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> ...Seriously, can we ever have too much yarn or too many needles?!? LOL


A woman after my own heart! No! One can never have enough yarn, knitting needles, crochet hooks, or patterns!
OK. So I'm greedy. Sue me!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> YankeeChick said:
> 
> 
> > ...Seriously, can we ever have too much yarn or too many needles?!? LOL
> ...


LOL I am collecting more and more patterns and must find a better way to organize. I've got a couple of binders with sheet protectors for the ones I print out, a bunch downloaded and saved on my computer ( and a jump drive!), plus on Ravelry and All Free Knitting. Oh....and here on KP. Then just try and find one when I want it! When I'm "on the ball" and either have the yarn I want to use or buy it for a specific pattern, I put the pattern with the yarn.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

YankeeChick said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > YankeeChick said:
> ...


HA, you sound like me and I also have a bunch bookmarked in my favorites on my computer. I would never be able to make all of them in my lifetime, but I keep browsing and collecting more! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The browsing and collecting are brain exercises; they'll keep us young long enough to finish all the WIPs!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I was just being a sheep and following the herd; serves me right! _Especially_ since they are no pointer and no more slick than the Aeros and Pryms I already have! No fool like and old fool, eh?[/quote]

Oh, Jessica, please don't be so hard on yourself. I don't think I would like the straights that you've described either. But if there is any way possible for you to try their circulars, I think you would be impressed. I've only got my one pair, but I really, really like them.


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

sheilahmccormick said:


> I LOVE MY SIGNATURES. In fact I order a new pair every payday. I use the circular and dpn's. I use them for everything from cotton dishcloths to fine lace. I also have addi turbo and the addi lace set, the knit picks set, and hiyahiya sets, but the signatures are my first "go to" choice. Some yarns need a little more "tooth", but the signature dnp's are very finely ribbed. Please borrow some from a friend before you discount them completely. (that's how I started)


I love mine also, which is not to say that there's any reason anyone else should. I have some circulars size 5 and below and some double points size 3 and below. I also have some size 6 14" needles and I agree that they are heavy. I got my first set when trying to make nupps on lace weight yarn and the stilletto points did just what I wanted them to do way better than the Addie Lace points (for me anyway) Now I use them for everything I can. We all have our preferences but, like anything else, please don't discount Signature completely until you have a chance to try them out....That said, if you're happy with what you're using now, why change?


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I was just being a sheep and following the herd; serves me right! _Especially_ since they are no pointer and no more slick than the Aeros and Pryms I already have! No fool like and old fool, eh?


Oh, Jessica, please don't be so hard on yourself. I don't think I would like the straights that you've described either. But if there is any way possible for you to try their circulars, I think you would be impressed. I've only got my one pair, but I really, really like them.[/quote]

Really, "following the herd" is how we get to try new things and learn! I am very anxious now to try the circulars. So many fans of them in this post. 
I ordered a large lot of vintage knitting needles from eBay, to resell in my booth at a local Antique Mall. There were several sets of Aero needles in the lot, which I snagged to keep for myself. I forgot about them until you mentioned them here. I must look for those today and try them out on a swatch


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

Strickliese said:


> Yes, you can buy the 5th dp separately.


Also, if you drop one down the sewer grate (lol) you can order a single one to keep your set intact.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

rlpknits said:


> sheilahmccormick said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE MY SIGNATURES. In fact I order a new pair every payday. I use the circular and dpn's. I use them for everything from cotton dishcloths to fine lace. I also have addi turbo and the addi lace set, the knit picks set, and hiyahiya sets, but the signatures are my first "go to" choice. Some yarns need a little more "tooth", but the signature dnp's are very finely ribbed. Please borrow some from a friend before you discount them completely. (that's how I started)
> ...


I am anxious to try my Signature stiletto tips on a lace project. As much as I love my Addi circs, I don't care for the Addi Lace and much prefer the Turbo.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

OH, oh - I'm going to pretend I didn't read that bit about NOT using them in moving vehicles - I always knit when travelling in the car...have wondered about what might happen in an accident, but hopefully I will be so scared just before impact, I will drop my knitting, and my stitches!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not to justify my ever- growing stash of knitting needles, ahem . . . . . . .
I find I actually need a variety of styles and brands of needles. Some are good for stiffer fibers, some for very soft fibers, some for "splitty" fibers, some for difficult stitches that need a sharper point, and so on.

I figure a good bottle of wine is like $10+, right? or cigarettes that cost the earth now, or some other "vice". Most people don't think twice about plopping down $$ for things that are used once and then gone forever.
My knitting needles cost about the same and last forever. 
Love Ebay - best prices around!!


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Not to justify my ever- growing stash of knitting needles, ahem . . . . . . .
> I find I actually need a variety of styles and brands of needles. Some are good for stiffer fibers, some for very soft fibers, some for "splitty" fibers, some for difficult stitches that need a sharper point, and so on.
> 
> I figure a good bottle of wine is like $10+, right? or cigarettes that cost the earth now, or some other "vice". Most people don't think twice about plopping down $$ for things that are used once and then gone forever.
> ...


Yay! Someone else who thinks like me. Knitting (and all purchasing that goes with it) is a harmless vice.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Why do you need any other needles if you already have the Rolls Royce of kniting needles? I save pocket change in a blue china pig for my Addis and buy another pair whenever I have enough. If you don't want your Addi's any more, I would be happy to take them off your hands. Please feel free to PM me at any time. 


ynotknit said:


> Sorry to hear you are not happy with your purchase. I recently treated myself to the Signature circular needles. I only use circs for all my knitting. I must say I do LOVE them. Are they worth the money? Well, that depends on an individual's situation. But IMO, they are a pleasure to knit with. (My other needles are Addi's and I'm thinking of trying the Harmony interchangeables)


----------



## nonagin (Jan 18, 2012)

Dear Jessica- Happy to hear from you. I can't use the metal needles at all. I find that they are too heavy, especially when I work on afghans. Denise fits the bill. Ginger


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Why do you need any other needles if you already have the Rolls Royce of kniting needles? I save pocket change in a blue china pig for my Addis and buy another pair whenever I have enough. If you don't want your Addi's any more, I would be happy to take them off your hands. Please feel free to PM me at any time.
> 
> 
> ynotknit said:
> ...


Dsynr, I never said I don't want my Addi's. I love them also and use them all the time. I always have multiple projects going at the same time. I like to try all different types of needles, use them all. It is a harmless vice of mine, IMO.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

nonagin said:


> Hi;
> I had to jump in because I'm way past your wonderful 66. I have been using the Denise needles for a very long time which has saved my wrists. I use them for everything and wouldn't change them for anyother.
> 
> Enjoy your66. Ginger


Denise are indeed the greatest--everything about them. The only problem is that the clic system cannot be manufactured for sizes below a US4.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> nonagin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi;
> ...


That appears to be the case with all the brands, since every brand I have looked at only goes down to a size 4 in their circ interchangeable sets. Since I frequently use sizes 2-4, I have ended up with a variety of brands in those sizes, plus you often need more than one set of a particular size if you do more than one project at a time. Not to mention you might find needles like the Addi turbos too slippery to keep a proper tension with fibers like linen or fuzzy yarns. If you mainly tend to knit the same type of project with the same type of yarn, one set may be all you need. If you do a variety of projects and yarns, then you might benefit from a variety of style needles.


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

Last winter, I bought a few pair of Signature needles -NOT on sale. I never use them...too heavy. A lesson learned...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

chuilady said:


> Last winter, I bought a few pair of Signature needles -NOT on sale. I never use them...too heavy. A lesson learned...


I only have a #4 circular of the Signature brand and I LOVE it. Will probably order a couple more circulars, but will stay away from the straights.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

From what all of you are saying, it is the larger sized needles that are a problem because they are heavy. So the smaller sizes may be better because they do have a bit of weight and if I were to waste my yarn money on needles I think I would try the circulars in smaller size. Personally I knit just fine with cheap needles, garage sales, thrift shops---you know, cheap.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE my circular Signatures, but like you Jessica Jean, I found them way too heavy in the straight length. I did sell the 2 pairs that I purchased in the 14 inch straight length because they were just too long for me to use. I really don't care for straight needles from any maker. I like the circular needles that I have from the Cubics line, the Harmony needles, the ChiaGoo lace, and a few pair of the Addi's that I bought from someone that were used. I absolutely LOVE the way that the cables do not get tangled with the Signatures. The cables do not have a memory, so they are flexible enough to hold the stitches and firm enough that I can move the stitches up easily. I do want to try the DPNs at some point, but having said that the Cubics also come in 6 inch and 8 inch length for the DPNs, and I am totally loving those, so I will probably buy the rest of that set before I try to purchase any of the DPNs from Signature.

Quite honestly, the quality of the Signatures cannot be beat. The joins are super smooth, the points are very sharp (just like the Cubics are) and they are super smooth. I love how I can choose my needle tip length in the smaller sizes. The only drawback to me with the circulars is that they don't come in the tiny sizes for socks. The smallest size they have is 3. So, I use the ChiaGoo for the smaller sizes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

End of my Signature needles saga: I sold 'em! Maybe another time I'll try the ciruclars ... _when_ they come out with an interchangeable set.


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> End of my Signature needles saga: I sold 'em! Maybe another time I'll try the ciruclars ... _when_ they come out with an interchangeable set.


Oh Jessica-Jean, can you please sell mine for me...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chuilady said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > End of my Signature needles saga: I sold 'em! Maybe another time I'll try the ciruclars ... _when_ they come out with an interchangeable set.
> ...


KP has a classifieds section. You can try there. I didn't, because someone reading this topic PM'd me to _ask_ to buy mine! I wasn't slow in getting them off to her! I hope she likes them better than I did.


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> chuilady said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


I need to reduce...I have a winter home in California and I'm going to need a U-Haul to travel back and forth! Danged stash! I finally went to Knit Picks Interchangeables - wood- and now would like to get rid of everything else. My 'spinning' is evolving, (another 'stash') so maybe I'll stick the Signatures in my display alongside my collection of drop spindles...added color.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Should not stick in ears or other body parts!!??? Not flying with these babies are ya'!! Probably on a restricted list somewhere!! Disclaimer actually makes me afraid---very very afraid!!! LOL!


----------



## Vi0822 (Jan 6, 2013)

Have been knitting since I was 20. Am 72 now. Have LOTS of needles and am currently selling all my wood needles on Ebay. Plan to replace them ALL with Signatures. They are MIRACLES. The very best I have ever used. I have given them as a gift to a dear friend who is older than I am and she LOVES them. I have finished some projects with their stiletto DP's that I had put aside due to "dull" points, 2's and 3's. They are the absolute cat's meow. !!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Vi0822 said:


> Have been knitting since I was 20. Am 72 now. Have LOTS of needles and am currently selling all my wood needles on Ebay. Plan to replace them ALL with Signatures. They are MIRACLES. The very best I have ever used. I have given them as a gift to a dear friend who is older than I am and she LOVES them. I have finished some projects with their stiletto DP's that I had put aside due to "dull" points, 2's and 3's. They are the absolute cat's meow. !!!!!!


So, I guess what I need to do is get a few sets of their double-pointed needles - maybe a few circulars as well. My problem seems to have been just the weight of the long, straight needles in the larger diameters. Live and learn. I'm still learning, so I must still be alive!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Vi0822 said:
> 
> 
> > Have been knitting since I was 20. Am 72 now. Have LOTS of needles and am currently selling all my wood needles on Ebay. Plan to replace them ALL with Signatures. They are MIRACLES. The very best I have ever used. I have given them as a gift to a dear friend who is older than I am and she LOVES them. I have finished some projects with their stiletto DP's that I had put aside due to "dull" points, 2's and 3's. They are the absolute cat's meow. !!!!!!
> ...


Where does everyone find their Signature dpns?? are there ever any discounted sets of dpns? Would really like to give them a try since I am now doing more socks and mitts.

Okay, I see, at the Signature site at $47 for ONE set of dpns--I'm outta here! no gun to my head--I can do without!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Homeshppr said:


> I'm sad to hear how disappointed you are in your new needles. I'm guessing that because of the mismatched colors and Clearance price, you won't be able to return them?!? You could see if maybe another KP friend would be interested in buying them through the Classifieds. It would be nice if you could recoup some or all of your cost, as I get the feeling you won't be using this pair. :-(


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Vi0822 said:
> 
> 
> > Have been knitting since I was 20. Am 72 now. Have LOTS of needles and am currently selling all my wood needles on Ebay. Plan to replace them ALL with Signatures. They are MIRACLES. The very best I have ever used. I have given them as a gift to a dear friend who is older than I am and she LOVES them. I have finished some projects with their stiletto DP's that I had put aside due to "dull" points, 2's and 3's. They are the absolute cat's meow. !!!!!!
> ...


Jessica-J, I think if you give the circulars or the DPN's a try, you will be a believer.
Hey, I'm glad you're back.


----------



## sac10035 (Jan 27, 2013)

I just got my Signature circular knitting needles yesterday 1/26/2013, got them going on my existing project (replaced the Addi needle size 6 with the Signature size 6). Got up this morning 1/27/2013 lifted up the project and the cable snapped right at the bottom of the needle on my right hand. Huge disappointment. I will of course be contacting Signature as I just got these. I was totally shocked and did not expect that to happen. Had to put the Addi's back on again. Oh well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sac10035 said:


> I just got my Signature circular knitting needles yesterday 1/26/2013, got them going on my existing project (replaced the Addi needle size 6 with the Signature size 6). Got up this morning 1/27/2013 lifted up the project and the cable snapped right at the bottom of the needle on my right hand. Huge disappointment. I will of course be contacting Signature as I just got these. I was totally shocked and did not expect that to happen. Had to put the Addi's back on again. Oh well.


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

sac10035 said:


> I just got my Signature circular knitting needles yesterday 1/26/2013, got them going on my existing project (replaced the Addi needle size 6 with the Signature size 6). Got up this morning 1/27/2013 lifted up the project and the cable snapped right at the bottom of the needle on my right hand. Huge disappointment. I will of course be contacting Signature as I just got these. I was totally shocked and did not expect that to happen. Had to put the Addi's back on again. Oh well.


I really hate to hear that. I have Signature circs in 2 sizes and haven't had any issues. From what I can gather regarding ANY brand of needles, none are perfect. I believe the payoff with any product is in the customer service.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> sac10035 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my Signature circular knitting needles yesterday 1/26/2013, got them going on my existing project (replaced the Addi needle size 6 with the Signature size 6). Got up this morning 1/27/2013 lifted up the project and the cable snapped right at the bottom of the needle on my right hand. Huge disappointment. I will of course be contacting Signature as I just got these. I was totally shocked and did not expect that to happen. Had to put the Addi's back on again. Oh well.
> ...


I agree but I understand that Signatures Customer Service stinks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > I really hate to hear that. I have Signature circs in 2 sizes and haven't had any issues. From what I can gather regarding ANY brand of needles, none are perfect. I believe the payoff with any product is in the customer service.
> ...


Could it be that you've confused the reports of rotten customer service at Dyak Needles for Signature Needle Arts?
As unhappy as I was with my purchase of too-heavy needles, Signature customer service _offered_ - unasked - to take them back for a full refund.
I have had no personal contact with Dyak, but there've been many complaints about them posted on KP over the last two years.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas said:
> ...


No, I have never even heard of Dyak. I'm basing my comment on several stories I have heard from different people regarding their experience with Signature. If it had been only one person, I would think maybe they got a CS rep who was having a bad day, but I have heard several stories about very bad CS on their part. So, while I am basing my comments on others' experiences, they were consistent enough that I do believe they happened as related to me.

My feelings are that for the prices they charge, their CS should be stellar. That is not the impression I have been given.

So glad you had a good experience with them tho  Maybe they are learning that CS is just as important as having a quality product.


----------



## sac10035 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok good news - got an email from Signature needles and they just want a picture of the broken item, needle size, length, and overall length; no need to send the broken item back to them. Now that is what I call excellent CS. 

I did voice my concern about this happening again as I purchased a complete set of circ. Have to see what she says about that.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

sac10035 said:


> Ok good news - got an email from Signature needles and they just want a picture of the broken item, needle size, length, and overall length; no need to send the broken item back to them. Now that is what I call excellent CS.
> 
> I did voice my concern about this happening again as I purchased a complete set of circ. Have to see what she says about that.


I do hope it all works out well for you. That is quite an investment and for that price, we should get an above-average quality product AND customer service.


----------



## sac10035 (Jan 27, 2013)

She is sending a replacement needle out ASAP.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sac10035 said:


> She is sending a replacement needle out ASAP.


 :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Jessica Jean, I happen to be a year older than you and I have to tell you that I too have arthritic hands but those Signatures are a blessing! I have a whole set of double pointed needles and I just put the "stoppers" on one end and just knit away! Since I've been knitting lace projects I have loved these stilleto points and my DH also gave me a set of 24 inch round needles for larger projects and they are so nice to work with. I am so sorry that you had a bad experience with them, I hope you will give them some time and maybe you will get used to them. :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Jessica Jean, I happen to be a year older than you and I have to tell you that I too have arthritic hands but those Signatures are a blessing! I have a whole set of double pointed needles and I just put the "stoppers" on one end and just knit away! Since I've been knitting lace projects I have loved these stilleto points and my DH also gave me a set of 24 inch round needles for larger projects and they are so nice to work with. I am so sorry that you had a bad experience with them, I hope you will give them some time and maybe you will get used to them. :-D


Thanks for the encouragement, but those long, too-heavy straights are long gone to a welcoming home. The circulars and/or dpns are on my wish-list though. I'm still attracted to those 'stilletto' points, but not having them _right now_ isn't going to stop me from knitting. :-D


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree! I tried the red lace needles to knit Dee's Nanciann stole and they were wonderful. Recommend them wholeheartedly. I still love my Harmony needles, but plan to buy the Chiaogoo red lace a few at a time until I have all the sizes I use most.



CathyAnn said:


> Thank you, Jessica-Jean, for the "heads up!" I've wondered if they're worth the $$. I am sorry, though, that you have to go through the bother about what to do with them!
> 
> I purchased a pair of ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles when in the middle of my last lace shawl, and immediately went into orbit over them. They are very pointy, lightweight, made of stainless steel with a "flexible, multi-strand, nylon-coated, memory-free steel cable," and are of high quality. I will be getting more of them. They make knitting decreases much easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I think Jessica Jean is speaking strictly of the Signature Single point straights only. I use them and she is absolutely correct. They ARE heavy. I like the "heft" myself, but as I've said before in other posts, I limit their use strictly to small patterns, scarves, baby things, sleeves - nothing long, laborious or heavy. 
Their craftsmanship is obvious. Beautiful to look at and hold, but definitely not for everyone. If you have arthritis, carpal tunnel, tendinitis - anything like that, these heavy weight needles are probably not for you. 

Having said that, I hope to one day try a pair of their circulars which I understand are only available with multiple cable lengths and are not truly interchangeable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I think Jessica Jean is speaking strictly of the Signature Single point straights only. I use them and she is absolutely correct. They ARE heavy. I like the "heft" myself, but as I've said before in other posts, I limit their use strictly to small patterns, scarves, baby things, sleeves - nothing long, laborious or heavy.
> Their craftsmanship is obvious. Beautiful to look at and hold, but definitely not for everyone. If you have arthritis, carpal tunnel, tendinitis - anything like that, these heavy weight needles are probably not for you.
> 
> Having said that, I hope to one day try a pair of their circulars which I understand are only available with multiple cable lengths and are not truly interchangeable.


Yes, it was the size 9 and 10 fourteen-inch needles that I'd bought. Big mistake!

However, they do make fixed circulars: http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/circular-needles/fixed-circular-needles.html
as well as their unique (strange, too) "convertible" circulars: http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/circular-needles/signature-convertibles.html

Interchangeables seem not to be in their plans.

Having recently received a Chiao Goo needle as a gift, I have to jump on their bandwagon. Any of my future purchases of circulars will be from that company alone.


----------



## SRCZ (Mar 21, 2013)

I have loved them since the first pair I purchased. They are my choice if I have the in the correct size.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Im SO glad I searched KP for Signature needles and found this thread. I have been looking at them, but would NOT appreciate the weight issue at my age (67) at all. I have enough needles, but the recennt email from Liat Giat made me start to dream of Signature. They are way too costly in my opinion, but I was sort of dreaming......not anymore! Thanks Jessica-Jean for your honest comments. 

I love my older KnitPicks Harmony needles and I also have Knitter's Pride Karbonz, but the problem with them is they are so dark, it's getting harder to knit on darker yarns with black needles these days. I also have a set of ChioGoo so I often switch back and forth. One of my daughters will get my ChioGoo some day if she ever learns to knit (as she says!) but my favorites so far are still the KP's Harmony and Knitter's Pride as they are intercangeable with cords, etc. That gives me more flexabiliy.

After cataract surgery this year, the seeing problem may get better, too. Although.....I keep putting off the surgery until really necessary I guess. Anyone have had their "eyes done?!" and would give feedback?!! LOL


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

x


----------



## Schwarzpb (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello,

I do agree they have heft and for some that will be too much. I just received these as a collage graduation gift from my husband (I just received my associates degree in business at 53 years old!) Anyway often times my hands are tired from all the typing I do, but I am not bothered by the weight. But I do not have delicate hands and can see where these could be heavy and tiring for some. The great thing about knitting today is we have so many options to choose from, I have many types of knitting tools and use different ones for different projects, I love Knit Picks, ChiaGoo, Clover, and addi's. They all give me the differences I need for different projects and when my hands hurt I pick the project that has the needles that do not hurt already achy hands. It is a personal preference for each of us.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My major error - hindsight being 20/20 - was to jump for the reduced price. While it's true enough that I couldn't care less if the colours are what that size is _supposed_ to be, I didn't think it through. I should have asked the weight of the needles and the weight of that very solid bit of metal on the ends. I just accepted that, "Each needle is constructed from aircraft quality aluminum" meant they'd have the same heft as the Boye and Bates needles I've been using since childhood. WRONG! Those old standbys are hollow in the larger sizes. A solid chunk of aluminum weighs considerably more than a hollow one! It does make a difference.
> 
> I may yet go for their circulars or double-points, but - as I said - the famed stiletto points aren't as pointy as all that. I do like the disclaimer at the bottom of the invoice sheet though.
> 
> ...


That is probably why then they have the counter weight of the animals on the other end. Just what I need is a couple of pandas flying around like Chinese acrobats when I'm trying to do open work. I never understood the sharp tip point in the first place since there have been trillions of knit lace makers that never had anything but the old blunt tip.

The disclaimer sounds like a "don't run with scissors" public service announcement and is probably taped to the inside of every TSA employees locker door "Knitting needles can be poked into the eye and then twisted around pithing the individual's brain!!!" Love when they said "for knitting only" when they should be used for sewing instead.

The different sized cables alone was a red flag let alone then the end caps on the straights. Their addition of metal tips is not only ridiculous but defeats the purpose of the wood needle--who never touches the tips of their needles. They should be called Sleeping Beauty Needles. I figured long ago they were developed when all the hoopla of wooden versus metal rose up since wood was used in the past long before metal. They watched their competition and thus made strange, unnecessary changes to increase their price which in reality I am positive cost no more than any other needle to create. A metal and wood lathe do the same process. Would be like having an 18 karat gold, diamond encrusted pencil sharpener :-o :shock: :lol: But there will always be those better than the rest of us that flaunt them around noticeably so we will be impressed. Do they come with hoops for making them into dangling earrings as the points would be down so I can wear them with my Addi Gold Heart with diamond pin?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> That is probably why then they have the counter weight of the animals on the other end. Just what I need is a couple of pandas flying around like Chinese acrobats when I'm trying to do open work. I never understood the sharp tip point in the first place since there have been trillions of knit lace makers that never had anything but the old blunt tip.
> 
> The disclaimer sounds like a "don't run with scissors" public service announcement and is probably taped to the inside of every TSA employees locker door "Knitting needles can be poked into the eye and then twisted around pithing the individual's brain!!!" Love when they said "for knitting only" when they should be used for sewing instead.
> 
> The different sized cables alone was a red flag let alone then the end caps on the straights. Their addition of metal tips is not only ridiculous but defeats the purpose of the wood needle--who never touches the tips of their needles. They should be called Sleeping Beauty Needles. I figured long ago they were developed when all the hoopla of wooden versus metal rose up since wood was used in the past long before metal. They watched their competition and thus made strange, unnecessary changes to increase their price which in reality I am positive cost no more than any other needle to create. A metal and wood lathe do the same process. Would be like having an 18 karat gold, diamond encrusted pencil sharpener :-o :shock: :lol: But there will always be those better than the rest of us that flaunt them around noticeably so we will be impressed. Do they come with hoops for making them into dangling earrings as the points would be down so I can wear them with my Addi Gold Heart with diamond pin?


Signature Needle Arts do not have any wooden components.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Had to go to the ER because of those needles. I wasn't watching what I was doing, felt serious pain in my hand, saw blood and realized I had impaled the needle. It wasn't as bad as it looked. I threw them away the minute I got home.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

After cataract surgery this year, the seeing problem may get better, too. Although.....I keep putting off the surgery until really necessary I guess. Anyone have had their "eyes done?!" and would give feedback?!! LOL[/quote]

Having been half blind all my life I have to say cataract surgery was easy and so worth it. I think now medi care pays for the bi focal lenses if you want. They would have cost me $10,000 at the time. I have regular lenses and I am happy. Contacts were wonderful for me and when sewing I would take out my contacts and use my normal eye for close-up work - I had phenomenal close up vision - which I lost with the surgery. But my overall vision improvement is pretty good after surgery so it's ok.
meems


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi, 
It you want to sell your needles (as this is the only line of needles I like lately), please send me the size as you only mentioned the length and the price. I have no connection to Signature needles, but I am very impatient with other needle brands, mostly wood or plastic.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Jessica-Jean, 

I have been purchasing as a Christmas gift to myself these needles and love them. I can buy yours, if you like if you send the size and the price. I noticed that you wrote 14", but it is not enough information. I own a few straights and a few circulars of the Signature Needle Arts needles. I have noticed that the straight needles are heavy because of the end design not because of the stalk of the needles as they are made the same as the circulars. I love my circulars because of the wonderful design of the ferrules.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Fan-Knit said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> 
> I have been purchasing as a Christmas gift to myself these needles and love them. I can buy yours, if you like if you send the size and the price. I noticed that you wrote 14", but it is not enough information. I own a few straights and a few circulars of the Signature Needle Arts needles. I have noticed that the straight needles are heavy because of the end design not because of the stalk of the needles as they are made the same as the circulars. I love my circulars because of the wonderful design of the ferrules.


Hi Fan-Knit,
I see you've only recently joined KP. This topic is three-and-a-half years old. Sorry, but I sold those needles shortly after creating this topic. I was happy to get what I'd paid, and the buyer - another KPer - was happy to get them at less than the normal price. For what it's worth, I think they were the ten and ten-and-a-half sizes. I should have actually _weighed_ them, but didn't. My hands told me they were much heavier than my trusty Boye straights. I had just been lured in by the reduced price. I like to think I've learned my lesson by now!

Keep well.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for letting me know about the date. Where is the date posted so I will not make the same mistake?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Fan-Knit said:


> Thank you for letting me know about the date. Where is the date posted so I will not make the same mistake?


In the box immediately above the poster's name.

It's kinda long and confusing since it seems to go to hundredths of a second. The first three are all you need - month, day, and year as two digits.

Don't worry about making mistakes; there's no other way of learning that I know of.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you very much for this information.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Fan-Knit said:


> Thank you very much for this information.


You're welcome!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Everyone, thanks so much for all the needle reviews. I want some pointy needles also. Great info. Susan


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well again, I have been blessed with some lovely Signatures. First of all, I did not buy them because they are quite pricey however"Santa Claus" said I needed them and so it was that I became the owner of the fixed circular needles, interchangeable needles and DPN's. I love mine and use them all the time, I do not want to sound snobbish, not at all but they are wonderful and since I do a lot of lace knitting, they are the best. I am sure that there are others but this is what Santa brought to me so I won't be returning them....


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, I went and bought two pairs of their clearance priced (because mis-matched colours) 14" needles with stiletto points. ... I'm sorry I gave in and bought them at all.


JJ, I hope you can find a buyer for your needles, maybe someone that knits lever style.

Over the years, I bought numerous sizes of the old, fixed 6 inch tip stiletto circular needles which I loved. But then I found ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles and decided I really liked the cords on the ChiaoGoo better than the Signatures. I tried one pair of the new Signature interchangeables but since I almost always knit with 24 or 32" I didn't see the advantage in their interchangeables given the fact that a cable only works with a specific size tip. I ended up selling that pair to a friend.

Later, I took a Lever Knitting Class and took a wild hair and ordered a set of the straights like yours. They were heavy but with the lever knitting the weight was less of an issue since the end is tucked under the arm. My problem is I'm busty. If the end was tucked under my arm, the tip did not extend far enough in front for me to comfortably knit. Back they went.

I also like the Knit Pro zing needles available in Europe (Deramores) but they are not as pointy. Really pretty colors like Signature and under $8.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I hadn't thought that far yet. I will either attempt to return them or just keep them as a tangible reminder that age does not always equate with wise decision-making. Of course, I could blame the company; nowhere on their website do I see any mention of needle _weight_!


This is where it is nice to check out yarn shops because you can actually hold the needles before you purchase them. Several years ago when they were introduced I did pick one up from a fancy display and did notice the weight of them--can't think of any advantage in that except they may not wear on the tips like others do because of the type of metal/s used. They are really showy and I would say more for impressing someone while knitting in public than actually having any advantage in knitting. I noticed a few Youtube video demos where they are used--very pretty but not for me either.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

MG said:


> JJ, I hope you can find a buyer for your needles, maybe someone that knits lever style.
> 
> Over the years, I bought numerous sizes of the old, fixed 6 inch tip stiletto circular needles which I loved. But then I found ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles and decided I really liked the cords on the ChiaoGoo better than the Signatures. I tried one pair of the new Signature interchangeables but since I almost always knit with 24 or 32" I didn't see the advantage in their interchangeables given the fact that a cable only works with a specific size tip. I ended up selling that pair to a friend.
> 
> ...


I had to look up Lever Knitting and found this: 



 She's a beginner knitter so the motion is more exaggerated but the idea is there.

I would say it's a nice alternative to regular knitting and you can do it standing.

At a recent fiber show a seller who is also on Etsy.com was selling leather needle belts where you use long dpns and stick one end into a supporting hole in the belt so you don't support the needle with your arm which also could be tiring. It is suggested as being beneficial for knitters with arthritis:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BobNWeave?ref=search_shop_redirect


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I do not have time to read all the comments on the Signature Fixed Circular Needles. I would love to purchase as many as I can afford except size 6 fixed circular which I bought from another member. If you are selling any of your Fixed circular Signature needles, contact me asap. I do not need to purchase single points as have enough from other brands and two Signature needles. Thank you


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Fan-Knit said:


> I do not have time to read all the comments on the Signature Fixed Circular Needles. I would love to purchase as many as I can afford except size 6 fixed circular which I bought from another member. If you are selling any of your Fixed circular Signature needles, contact me asap. I do not need to purchase single points as have enough from other brands and two Signature needles. Thank you


Good luck with that! If you ever find any Signature Fixed Circulars for sale, it'll be because the knitter or store to which they belonged is kaput. I've never had the chance to try them, only a pair of straights, and now they're not making them anymore.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MG said:


> JJ, I hope you can find a buyer for your needles, maybe someone that knits lever style.


I sold them about four years ago, when this topic was new.



MG said:


> Over the years, I bought numerous sizes of the old, fixed 6 inch tip stiletto circular needles which I loved. But then I found ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles and decided I really liked the cords on the ChiaoGoo better than the Signatures. I tried one pair of the new Signature interchangeables but since I almost always knit with 24 or 32" I didn't see the advantage in their interchangeables given the fact that a cable only works with a specific size tip. I ended up selling that pair to a friend.
> 
> Later, I took a Lever Knitting Class and took a wild hair and ordered a set of the straights like yours. They were heavy but with the lever knitting the weight was less of an issue since the end is tucked under the arm. My problem is I'm busty. If the end was tucked under my arm, the tip did not extend far enough in front for me to comfortably knit. Back they went.
> 
> I also like the *Knit Pro zing* needles available in Europe (Deramores) but they are not as pointy. Really pretty colors like Signature and under $8.


Available anywhere Deramores ships to, but only two lengths:
~24": http://ca.deramores.com/knit-pro-zing-fixed-circular-needles-60cm-length-1
~32": http://ca.deramores.com/knit-pro-zing-fixed-circular-needles-80cm-length-1

Were I beginning to amass knitting needle, I'd get them.

As is, I have my Boyes with ChiaoGoo cables and a set of ChiaoGoo interchangeables. I already have perfection, so what's to look for more?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MG said:


> JJ, I hope you can find a buyer for your needles, maybe someone that knits lever style.


I sold them about four years ago, when this topic was new.



MG said:


> Over the years, I bought numerous sizes of the old, fixed 6 inch tip stiletto circular needles which I loved. But then I found ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles and decided I really liked the cords on the ChiaoGoo better than the Signatures. I tried one pair of the new Signature interchangeables but since I almost always knit with 24 or 32" I didn't see the advantage in their interchangeables given the fact that a cable only works with a specific size tip. I ended up selling that pair to a friend.
> 
> Later, I took a Lever Knitting Class and took a wild hair and ordered a set of the straights like yours. They were heavy but with the lever knitting the weight was less of an issue since the end is tucked under the arm. My problem is I'm busty. If the end was tucked under my arm, the tip did not extend far enough in front for me to comfortably knit. Back they went.
> 
> I also like the *Knit Pro zing* needles available in Europe (Deramores) but they are not as pointy. Really pretty colors like Signature and under $8.


Available anywhere Deramores ships to, but only two lengths:
~24": http://ca.deramores.com/knit-pro-zing-fixed-circular-needles-60cm-length-1
~32": http://ca.deramores.com/knit-pro-zing-fixed-circular-needles-80cm-length-1

Were I _beginning_ to amass knitting needles, I'd get them.

As is, I have my Boyes with ChiaoGoo cables and a set of ChiaoGoo interchangeables. I already have perfection, so what's to look for more?


----------

